# نظام الهاتف و voip وIP من شركة AVAYA الامريكية



## الكترومانو (5 يوليو 2009)

نظام الهاتف و voip وIP من شركة AVAYA الامريكية 

حمل الملف المرفق


----------



## elmustafa (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا علي المعلومات القيمة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد أبو حمدة (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الدندشلي (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.................


----------



## ammards (5 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يالطيب


----------



## Moahmmed_98 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hey_bizkit (24 أغسطس 2009)

thank you so much for your work


----------



## aymin_2010 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

. . . بـــــــــــ اللــــــه فـــيـــك ــــارك . . .


----------



## siigo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you so much for your work


----------



## mwya (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks for sharing that with us 
read more about IP-PABX

http://lcsystem.blogspot.com/


thanks


----------



## kaboke (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور كتير يا هندسة


----------



## tarek.as (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور كتيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tarek.as (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا غالى


----------



## engmood2008 (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ًwimax (12 يوليو 2012)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------

